# MAF screen delete?



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok perhaps someone can explain to me the process of "deleting" you MAF screen.. Benefits and possible issues with it? Thanks I know noob question


----------



## DrFoster (Jan 23, 2006)

I wouldn't do it. From my trials with it, there isn't really any flow improvement and I think it is there to smooth out the airflow. 

I guess you could leave it out if you wanted a turbulent intake - might loose a FEW hp, likely, nothing noticeable.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I wouldn't do it. The screen protects the sensor pickup, and if ANYTHING makes it past the filter, it will damage the sensor if hit.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

please don't. Nothing but bad things can come of it.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

the screen is there to smooth the air... 

If you intend on getting an aftermarket CAI, I would advise against removing the MAF screen...UNLESS you're also gettin a tune in roughly the same time frame.


Experiments with my car at a shop.... with several different CAIs showed a SIGNIFIGANT loss in HP with this mod. Pre tune My car went from 336rwhp to 289rwhp.. This was with no MAF screen, aftermarket CAI, and no tune. This was the worst case senerio, but there was no less that a 20rwhp *loss* on any of the experiements.

With the stock paper filter and housing.... I GAINED rwhp by removing the MAF screen, pre tune. I now have the Volant CAI, no MAF screen and my nitrous tune.. the velocity stack that came with the aftermarket CAI helped smooth the air out and make up for the MAF screen's absence. 

Everyone is different, but my tuner told me he wished I'd kept mine.... but he's freakin awesome... so he made it work  arty:


----------



## dizz81 (Jan 29, 2006)

ok I was just curious about the whole thing cause I have read on many profiles that they have it done and was just wondering what benefits if any there were to having it done.. Thanks for all the comments..


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Def. on my list of things to "not do."


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

smitty's05gto said:


> the screen is there to smooth the air...
> 
> If you intend on getting an aftermarket CAI, I would advise against removing the MAF screen...UNLESS you're also gettin a tune in roughly the same time frame.
> 
> ...


Yep what I always heard. This is an even more tricky mod if you have an automatic.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've heard of gains from 1-3 rwhp with a tune. For that you are risking serious engine damage and having to replace the MAF sensor. 

Instead of doing that get a K&N and keep it clean. You will be ahead with less risk. 

That honeycomb straightens the airflow, and while it is restrictive it does provide some protection against a large piece of debris hitting MAF wires or worse, making it through the throttle body and into the engine. Your engine is tuned for the straighter airflow and like Smitty said you will lose hp unless you tune the car. 

Don't do it!!!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

*same basic question with a twist*

ok with the screen question at hand what about the MAF sensor ends that you can buy and place on either side of the sensor and open up the sensorflow to 90 mm? it is a piece you can get from PFYC web site for the ls1 motors? good bad or get a real MAF?


----------



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

*2nd the question...*



alptbird said:


> ok with the screen question at hand what about the MAF sensor ends that you can buy and place on either side of the sensor and open up the sensorflow to 90 mm? it is a piece you can get from PFYC web site for the ls1 motors? good bad or get a real MAF?


Quote from PFYC for the *LS1/LT1 Ported MAF Ends*
Increase the performance of your engine with these ported MAF ends! This high flow component replaces the restrictive factory aluminum inner and outer MAF end. Working in conjunction with your factory MAF electronic sensor, these new MAF ends increase airflow potential to over 1000 CFM!

This was an item I was considering with the purchase of a K&N FIPK CAI. Has anyone here purchased this item? Results after a week of driving?

Regarding the screen removal- as far as the "something gets past your filter" scenario, I've never seen it happen unless you hydra-lock or someone purposefully puts something into your intake...


----------

